# Help me choose a classic



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Winter is not my best time of the year.  With my disability, it is pretty debilitating.  I spend most of my time in bed.  This winter is a little better than the last few, but still hard.  I'm up one day for every two down.  With all that said, I read alot at this time of the year... trying to escape my reality.  Can you blame me really?  LOL.  Usually, I re-read a few favs mixed in with a few new books.  But I think I'm ready to dive into a new classic.  But which one?  

I love Jane Austen.  Where the rest of my family finds her too difficult to move through (my mom asked me how I could read all those words!  ), I find her refreshing.  My Favorite being Persuasion, though Pride and Prejudice follows second.  I've read North and South by Elizabeth Gaskell and LOVED IT.  But honestly, thats about the extent of my "classical" knowledge.  I have read some of the ones you read as kids like Huck Fin, Thom Sawyer, To kill a mocking bird, and so on.  But, that is not the direction I want to go.  I'd love a sweeping story.  Something to just grab me by the arm and carry me along with it.  Doesn't have to be like Jane Austen either.  Nor does it have to be classified as a romance, though I do love a good Romance, LOL.  I just want to lose myself in a nice long story.

The only "can't do" that I've come across so far is Charlotte Bronte.  I actually own a dtb copy of Jane Eyre and can not get passed the first few chapters.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

My favorite novel is David Copperfield.  Have you read it?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I suppose my favorite "classics" are _Moby Dick_, _The Count of Monte Cristo_, and _The Song of Roland_, but none of those is exactly what I would call similar to Jane Austen.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> My favorite novel is David Copperfield. Have you read it?


Nope I have not, and I've added it to my kindle to look at tonight.



> I suppose my favorite "classics" are Moby Dick, The Count of Monte Cristo, and The Song of Roland, but none of those is exactly what I would call similar to Jane Austen. Smiley


Probably not, but that is ok. I'm not looking for another Jane Austen, was just giving an idea of what I have read.. little that it is when talking classics. I am totally open to exploring new stuff. I do have The count of monte cristo and almost started it last night. My husband and I were talking about Pirates and he wanted to know if I knew who was the best pirate of all time, he claims its The count of Monte Cristo though I don't think he's ever read the book, just watched the movie a few hundred times lol. 
I'm not familiar with the Song of Roland and am going to check that out right now.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

The Count of Monte Cristo was great.  I'm partial to Little Women and Gone With the Wind, too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

FWIW, I have the Dorothy Sayers translation of _The Song of Roland_. As the original was medieval French, your mileage may vary with other translations (maybe better, maybe worse, who knows?). Unfortunately, it does not appear that her version is available for Kindle.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Ditto on _The Count of Monte Cristo_ recommendations. Also highly recommend _Les Miserables_, _The Three Musketeers_, _A Tale of Two Cities_, _Dracula_, and for modern classics, _To Kill a Mockingbird_, _Catch-22_, and _Gone With the Wind_ (haven't read that last one yet, but everybody raves about it).


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Middlemarch and Mill on the Floss are terrific. Also, Dickens is a wonderfully chatty, funny, dramatic writer, and specialized in big fat books that you can just wallow around in for ages before you finally finish them. 

If you liked North and South, you might like East Lynn.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

There's always George Orwell's 1984....my personal fav.

Although, John Grisham's  A Painted House has an old Mark Twain, southern feel to it.  You might enjoy that if you like Twain.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll join the rest and say _The Count of Monte Cristo_. It's my favourite book. I've never read Jane Austen, but I did just start Gaskell's North and South. So maybe after that one, I'll give Austen a try. There are also many here who loved Wilkie Collin's _The Woman in White_. I downloaded it, but I haven't read it yet. I've also started as my DTB _Les Miserables_, which I've had countless friends tell me is an amazing read. The translation I have for that one is Lee Fahnestock and Norman MacAfee based on CE Wilbour's translation.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Of Mice and Men is a pretty good classic, but it doesn't have romance and isn't a very long novel.

There's The Lord of the Rings trilogy, which is a classic, has some romance, is long (although sometimes a bit long on detail too).

But if what I think might really be up your alley is Lonesome Dove. It's more of a modern classic, but certainly a long story (900+ pages), has action, adventure, romance...something a reader can get lost in.

Good luck finding just what you're looking for.

Terry


----------



## KBisGr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

My recommendation for a classic is The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins. I read it because I had read The Thirteenth Tale (not a classic but very good!) and there were a few references to The Woman in White in that book. It was very good!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

You said you were looking for a "nice long story."  

East of Eden.   If you saw the James Dean movie, the book has very little to do with it.  In fact, the movie is really just the last 100 pages of big saga.  It's a beautiful book, a sweeping American Epic and the best work (along with "The Grapes of Wrath") of one of the country's best writers.  Also one of my personal top 5 books ever.  (I don't actually have a list - I just know that East of Eden is at least in the top five. )  I recommended that book to my wife's book club a couple years ago and they are still thanking me for it.

Speaking of long stories, My wife is reading Dombey & Son by Dickens.  99 cents on Kindle.  She started it because of a recommendation in Oprah magazine.  She's really enjoying it.  And it is certainly very long.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree with STH. _East of Eden_ was amazing. It's easily in my top five as well.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

For "sweeping" I would suggest . Also, if you don't mind it with a tragic edge, Thomas Hardy - particularly .
If you will allow me to stray a little outside the strict definition of "classic" (and if you like it sweeping and romantic and set in Cornwall) - try the Poldark series Ross Poldark.


----------



## Snowedoff (Jan 25, 2011)

I would recommend The Scarlet Pimpernel... historical/romantic/bloody marvelous!

One of my other favourites is Rebecca by Daphone du Maurier but none of her books are available as an ebook unfortunately.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I too was about to mention "Rebecca" by Daphne du Maurier (got to love a Daphne ), but when I went to make a link I realised that her books were not on Kindle - a case of needing to click on a *Tell the Publisher!* _I'd like to read this book on Kindle_.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> The only "can't do" that I've come across so far is Charlotte Bronte. I actually own a dtb copy of Jane Eyre and can not get passed the first few chapters.


I've seen a theory that people who like Charlotte Bronte hate Emily Bronte, and vice-versa. So my suggestion would be Wuthering Heights.

(I'm an Emily man myself.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's another recommendation for "The Count of Monte Cristo!" I love this edition of it; it's beautifully translated and is complete! (There are a lot of heavily cut editions of it out there.) At the moment, though, it's $12.99! (It was $3.99 at one point.)



And ditto on "The Three Musketeers." Both of these Dumas are sweeping tales of heroism, love, and revenge. Good stuff.

And here is another vote for Wilkie Collins' "The Woman in White" and "The Moonstone."

As far as "Wuthering Heights." Well, it's one of my favorite novels of all time. I much prefer it to anything Charlotte wrote. But "Wuthering Heights" is definitely an acquired taste and some people reallllly hate it!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

If you want to go modern, I second the vote for Lonesome Dove -- one the most enjoyable books I've ever read.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I do love the classics. Jane Eyre is one of my all time favorite books but don't let that scare you away from my suggestions

The Enchanted April - light, fun, fantastic female charaters
Understood Betsy - short, sweet, I laughed, I cried
The Secret Garden - wonderful and will make you wish it were spring

Has anyone finished Vanity Fair? I've tried that one but haven't been able to get too far.

~ Jenna


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I've read Vanity Fair -- I loved it, although it's a very cynical book and not exactly a mood-lifter. Awfully funny, though!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> I've read Vanity Fair -- I loved it, although it's a very cynical book and not exactly a mood-lifter. Awfully funny, though!


It's a very long book too. I'll have to give it another try. 
I'm currently reading Gulliver's Travels - ugh, skimming.

~ Jenna


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I do think the ending of Vanity Fair is unfair to Becky. She's such an entertaining character -- I knew I was going to enjoy the book when I hit the scene where she throws her improving book out the carriage window!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Thalia the Muse said:


> If you want to go modern, I second the vote for Lonesome Dove -- one the most enjoyable books I've ever read.


Me three.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm a Sinclair Lewis fan, and highly recommend *Babbitt*.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow!  Such wonderful suggestions from everyone!  I've had fun going through all the different listings.  

Oh, Rebecca sounds wonderful and I wish it was Kindleized!  I am considering getting it in Audiobook, any recommendations on a good version of that?

I wish Lonesome Dove wasn't 12.99 or I'd jump on that one too.  I think I might have read it in my twenties, but am not sure.  I've sent a sample and hopefully that will either spark my memory or persuade me that 12.99 is worth it. 

So far I've picked up a few of the free versions of the books and had some samples sent of other versions or the ones that aren't free.  I picked up Enchanting April (which sounds lovely), Understood Betsy, Wuthering Heights, David Copperfield, and East Lynne.  Samples on Lonesome Dove, Gone with the Wind, East of Eden, Tess of the d'Urbervilles,.... so ok, I think I've picked up every book listed.  LOL  Either in sample or full versions.  I already had The Count, Woman in White, Vanity fair and a couple others.  My plan is to skim through them and see what strikes me.  

A question on The Count of Monte Cristo.  I have the free version, and now I'm wondering if I need to look into a different one?  Is it a full version or is it missing parts?  Same question with Gone with the wind.  There are two versions available, which is recommended?


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Rebecca IS wonderful! I think it would work well as an audiobook too.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> A question on The Count of Monte Cristo. I have the free version, and now I'm wondering if I need to look into a different one? Is it a full version or is it missing parts? Same question with Gone with the wind. There are two versions available, which is recommended?


It's hard to tell without knowing which edition you have. How many pages is it? It should really be 1,000 pages. Anything less than that is abridged.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

DYB said:


> It's hard to tell without knowing which edition you have. How many pages is it? It should really be 1,000 pages. Anything less than that is abridged.


The version of The count of monte cristo that I have has 24681 locations. I do not know how that translates into pages.


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

Here are some classics I've read and enjoyed:

A Tale of Two Cities
The Age of Innocence
The Awakening
Madame Bovary 

And I second the Count of Monte Cristo and Wuthering Heights recommendations.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

A few more suggestions:

Elizabeth Gaskell's _Wives and Daughters_
Anne Bronte's _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ (Charlotte hated it, by the way )
Guy Gavriel Kay's _Under Heaven_ (not [yet] a classic, but certainly "sweeping"!)


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Rebecca is a great novel!
Would you consider Anthony Trollope? _The Way We Live Now _ is very accessible and quite modern - it is also a "stand-alone" novel, so you don't need to read any of his long series to know what's going on.
Completely non-Kindle related: if you have a TV and Netflix, rent Bleak House, the miniseries based on Charles Dickens - a new one with Gillian Anderson. Very nicely done.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> The version of The count of monte cristo that I have has 24681 locations. I do not know how that translates into pages.


The Penguin edition I linked to - which is complete - says it's 29409 locations (with foreword and afterword.)


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> The version of The count of monte cristo that I have has 24681 locations. I do not know how that translates into pages.


My Monte Cristo has the same number of locations yours does, and it's complete. I can't explain the differing number of locations on other versions - maybe they are location-ized differently?

I want to add a hearty "Amen!" to The Count of Monte Cristo. Finest piece of literature ever. The twists and turns and the way the count orchestrates even the tiniest details to dig his revenge into his adversaries is admirable. I wish I had the discipline to stick to a decade-long plan of revenge the way he does!

Also, you could do worse than Les Miserables, Lord of the Rings, and East of Eden. Extremely fine examples of gripping, riveting, epic storytelling.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Remember earlier in the thread when I said I didn't think my husband had actually read the book (The count of monte cristo), though he loves the movie and we've watched it probably a few hundred times.  I found out, much to my shock, that he did read it.    Which totally explains why when I opened the book it was at the end, lol.    He wanted to talk about it, and I had to hush him up cause he was comparing the ending of the movie vrs the ending of the book.  So now he's on a gag order till I finish the book.  LOL


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

musclehead said:


> My Monte Cristo has the same number of locations yours does, and it's complete. I can't explain the differing number of locations on other versions - maybe they are location-ized differently?


Many of the versions in translation were "edited" so as not "to offend". The shorter versions are likely the "edited" (censored IMO) books. The references to some of the sexual themes have been removed by the editors of the times. Most of the ones that fall into this category are translations that are now in public domain. Some are newer because they used PD books to make their kindle books and republish as kindle. (So new copyright).

*edited to add* I found a Kindle version, without the editing for the "manners of the time" having been done and it was fine. 
The book, overall, is great, one of my favorites along with Don Quoxite.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Henry James, Edith Wharton, D.H. Lawrence, F. Scott Fitzgerald, Thomas Hardy 

I love them all.

Suzanne


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Think I'm going to try Monte Cristo too after all the recomends on this thread... I remember my dad banging on about it once; but I was at that age when you don't listen to your dad...


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're a mystery lover it is tough to beat John D. Macdonald's Travis McGee series. it's hard to find an author who doesn't claim to have been influenced by him.


----------



## Chryse (Oct 4, 2010)

The Call of the Wild 
White Fang

both by Jack London. I read them every winter when I feel the blues.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

LauraB said:


> Many of the versions in translation were "edited" so as not "to offend". The shorter versions are likely the "edited" (censored IMO) books. The references to some of the sexual themes have been removed by the editors of the times. Most of the ones that fall into this category are translations that are now in public domain. Some are newer because they used PD books to make their kindle books and republish as kindle. (So new copyright).
> 
> *edited to add* I found a Kindle version, without the editing for the "manners of the time" having been done and it was fine.
> The book, overall, is great, one of my favorites along with Don Quoxite.


The editing, I think, was two-fold. One, there were a lot of "side stories" that were edited out altogether. While they are secondary to the "Monte Cristo revenge" plot, they do enrich all of the characters in the novel. Nobody is left unexplored in the Dumas original. And two, as you note, they were editing out some of the more "controversial" themes, most notably the barely hidden lesbian leanings of Eugenie Danglars. Scandalous!


----------



## Randy Kadish (Feb 24, 2010)

Madame Bovary,
Randy


----------



## Elderdog73 (Jan 27, 2011)

You can try Les Miserables by Victor Hugo or Crime and Punishment by Fiódor Dostoiévski....they both are excellent classic books.......

best regards


----------



## Raydad (Jan 11, 2011)

Chryse said:


> The Call of the Wild
> White Fang
> 
> both by Jack London. I read them every winter when I feel the blues.


Yes, and The Sea Wolf, by London.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

I read a book called "Love in Excess" by Eliza Haywood in graduate school, and it seemed to be a precursor to Jane Austen. It's worth reading for the historical value and some quaint language and ideas. Not for the kindle unfortunately:

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Excess-Broadview-Literary-Text/dp/1551113678/


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin (Sep 24, 2010)

I loved Rebecca by Daphone du Maurier as well. The guy was a widower, and the new wife is always reminded of Rebecca, his first wife. I won't spoil it for you, but wow--what a great twist it had! I don't know of a good audio version though. I read it in paperback. Audible is where I get audiobooks from. The quality of their books have been good.

I can't find this on Kindle, but my friend loves the classic called Christy by Catherine Marshall. She said there was a great romantic thread in it and you didn't know which of the two men who wanted her she ended up with. I did see the series on TV and I got right up to the point where the young minister and the doctor wanted to marry her but I never found the next episode. It drove me nuts so I bugged my friend until she told me. I'm happy with the choice Christy made. 

I don't know how classic this one is, but I loved Janette Oke's Seasons of the Heart Series. It was another love triangle in book 3 which carried on to 4, if I remember right. The first two books set up the hero's background and life. Just thinking of this series makes me cry (but in a sentimental way). This is on kindle. All four books for $10. http://www.amazon.com/Seasons-Heart-Forever-Springs-ebook/dp/B001H0F7X2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Randy Kadish said:


> Madame Bovary,
> Randy


There is a new, very readable translation on kindle. It is a little pricey, but good translations are a lot of work and research, so I thought I'd try it. It is next on my TBR.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

I loved Leo Tolstoy's _Anna Karenina_ (long and epic, but unforgettable!). I enjoyed _Dracula _and Shakespeare's _Collected Works_ too (but still have yet to finish that one).


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ruth Ann Nordin said:


> I loved Rebecca by Daphone du Maurier as well. The guy was a widower, and the new wife is always reminded of Rebecca, his first wife. I won't spoil it for you, but wow--what a great twist it had! I don't know of a good audio version though. I read it in paperback. Audible is where I get audiobooks from. The quality of their books have been good.
> 
> I can't find this on Kindle, but my friend loves the classic called Christy by Catherine Marshall. She said there was a great romantic thread in it and you didn't know which of the two men who wanted her she ended up with. I did see the series on TV and I got right up to the point where the young minister and the doctor wanted to marry her but I never found the next episode. It drove me nuts so I bugged my friend until she told me. I'm happy with the choice Christy made.
> 
> I don't know how classic this one is, but I loved Janette Oke's Seasons of the Heart Series. It was another love triangle in book 3 which carried on to 4, if I remember right. The first two books set up the hero's background and life. Just thinking of this series makes me cry (but in a sentimental way). This is on kindle. All four books for $10. http://www.amazon.com/Seasons-Heart-Forever-Springs-ebook/dp/B001H0F7X2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3


I love, love, love Christy and have been searching for it for Kindle since I got my Kindle.

Does ANYONE here know if there is an ebook version available?


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with almost everything listed so far. If you like David Copperfield, you might enjoy other books by Dickens that are less known like Dombey and Son and Our Mutual Friend.

Georgette Heyer wrote lots of Jane Austen-style books about a century ago, so if you like Austen, you'll love her.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

Snowedoff said:


> I would recommend The Scarlet Pimpernel... historical/romantic/bloody marvelous!
> 
> One of my other favourites is Rebecca by Daphone du Maurier but none of her books are available as an ebook unfortunately.


Yes! Scarlet Pimpernel!! I fell in the love with it in middle school, and it's been a favorite re-read ever since.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm going to go in a slightly different direction - James Michener's The Source (my personal favorite), Caravans or Chesapeake are excellent reads (in my opinion).

For adventure, give H. R. Haggard's books a look. There's much more than just King Solomon's mines. Or Rudyard Kipling, (maybe Kim, The Light That Failed or The Jungle Book to get you started). Or how about Zane Gray - a little romance is included with most of his works. Best of all, all of these are free at Gutenberg Project or at ManyBooks.net


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I just downloaded J. Conrad's _Heart of Darkness _ last night to read after I finish my current book. I didn't take the class in high school that read it, but many of my friends seemed to like it.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Ruth Ann Nordin said:


> I loved Rebecca by Daphone du Maurier as well. The guy was a widower, and the new wife is always reminded of Rebecca, his first wife. I won't spoil it for you, but wow--what a great twist it had! I don't know of a good audio version though. I read it in paperback. Audible is where I get audiobooks from. The quality of their books have been good.
> 
> I can't find this on Kindle, but my friend loves the classic called Christy by Catherine Marshall. She said there was a great romantic thread in it and you didn't know which of the two men who wanted her she ended up with. I did see the series on TV and I got right up to the point where the young minister and the doctor wanted to marry her but I never found the next episode. It drove me nuts so I bugged my friend until she told me. I'm happy with the choice Christy made.
> 
> I don't know how classic this one is, but I loved Janette Oke's Seasons of the Heart Series. It was another love triangle in book 3 which carried on to 4, if I remember right. The first two books set up the hero's background and life. Just thinking of this series makes me cry (but in a sentimental way). This is on kindle. All four books for $10. http://www.amazon.com/Seasons-Heart-Forever-Springs-ebook/dp/B001H0F7X2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3


Ruth!! Hey girl! 

I loved Christy. Read it right before the tv series or during the tv series... but for the life of me I can't remember who she chose either! Now, it totally deserves a re-read because of that! And Janet Oke has a cherished place in my heart. I read every one of her books that are in the love comes softly series (hated the movies after movie three I think, though). I've added the four you suggested to my next month's book budget.

If anyone knows of a e-book version of Christy, I'd sure like to know about it too!

I'm struggling with The Count of Monte Cristo. My husband swears that if I stick it out through the beginning that I'll fall madly in love with the book. But, the beginning is boring me to tears. I keep falling asleep while reading. I'm at the point where he's arrested, and I just can't seem to get passed it. Last three days I haven't been able to get more than a paragraph or two in before I'm out like a light. I'm wondering if its the book I have (translation or whatever) and maybe I should table it till I can get a better one. I think I might have samples sent and see if any are better. Hubby seems to think I'm reading a different one than he did, though I know he read this one cause I don't have any others. But he also listened to it on audio book, so I think that might have made the difference. Anyway... not sure what I'm gonna do. Probably try to stick it out. Or table it till I'm able to keep my eyes open, lol.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> I'm struggling with The Count of Monte Cristo. My husband swears that if I stick it out through the beginning that I'll fall madly in love with the book. But, the beginning is boring me to tears. I keep falling asleep while reading. I'm at the point where he's arrested, and I just can't seem to get passed it. Last three days I haven't been able to get more than a paragraph or two in before I'm out like a light. I'm wondering if its the book I have (translation or whatever) and maybe I should table it till I can get a better one. I think I might have samples sent and see if any are better. Hubby seems to think I'm reading a different one than he did, though I know he read this one cause I don't have any others. But he also listened to it on audio book, so I think that might have made the difference. Anyway... not sure what I'm gonna do. Probably try to stick it out. Or table it till I'm able to keep my eyes open, lol.


Well, translation might have a lot to do with it. Someone on Amazon printed this comparison between Project Gutenberg (that's the public domain translation, probably from the 19th century and the one that would be used in free or cheap versions) and the Robin Buss translation in the Penguin edition.

PG - His wife visited for him, and this was the received thing in the world, where the weighty and multifarious occupations of the magistrate were accepted as an excuse for what was really only calculated pride...

BUSS - His wife visited on his behalf; this was accepted in society, where it was attributed to the amount and gravity of the lawyer's business -- when it was, in reality, deliberate arrogance...

To me the Buss translation seems obviously superior, at least for our modern sensibilities.

I also think that with Edmond's arrest is where the story gets really interesting.


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin (Sep 24, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> Ruth!! Hey girl!
> 
> I loved Christy. Read it right before the tv series or during the tv series... but for the life of me I can't remember who she chose either! Now, it totally deserves a re-read because of that! And Janet Oke has a cherished place in my heart. I read every one of her books that are in the love comes softly series (hated the movies after movie three I think, though). I've added the four you suggested to my next month's book budget.


Hi! It's nice seeing you here. I knew you hung out somewhere in these boards.  Do you want me to tell you which one she picks or will that spoil it? I was happy with her choice and am thinking of getting the series on DVD. As for Janette Oke, I love her books but couldn't get into any of the movies they made off her books so I don't bother watching those anymore.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Ruth Ann Nordin said:


> Hi! It's nice seeing you here. I knew you hung out somewhere in these boards.  Do you want me to tell you which one she picks or will that spoil it? I was happy with her choice and am thinking of getting the series on DVD. As for Janette Oke, I love her books but couldn't get into any of the movies they made off her books so I don't bother watching those anymore.


Yep, I'm here. Hanging out. LOL. I'm mostly a lurker but get into posting spurts often. Not sure that still counts as a lurker, lol, but I feel like one most days.

Your not missing much with the movies. they changed them up so much that they don't reflect the books much IMO. I'll watch them for the "hallmark movie" fix, lol, but I love the books in a completely different way.

Na, don't tell me! I am going to re-read it. At least that is my answer for today! LOL It might change if I have to wait to long for an ebook, haha.

ETA: Too funny, when I'm tired I LOL a lot!


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

DYB said:


> Well, translation might have a lot to do with it. Someone on Amazon printed this comparison between Project Gutenberg (that's the public domain translation, probably from the 19th century and the one that would be used in free or cheap versions) and the Robin Buss translation in the Penguin edition.
> 
> PG - His wife visited for him, and this was the received thing in the world, where the weighty and multifarious occupations of the magistrate were accepted as an excuse for what was really only calculated pride...
> 
> ...


Yes, although I do think the word "multifarious" needs to make a comeback...


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok so I totally gave up.  I tried and tried and tried to read the book, but I swear it was like my brain would go into complete shock and shut down!  So much Dialog!!! I swear, I wanted to pull my hair out, my eyes too.. and I didn't even know what in the world they were saying!  It was like sitting in the worst presentation you could ever dream of (but not in a good way) and your eyes start rolling into the back of your head and before you know it there is drool on your shirt and you fell out of your chair.  

So, I went and signed up for a free month of audible and downloaded the audio book as my first "credit".  Here's to happy listening, I hope.  

I am very determined.


----------



## VivianMarie (Jan 9, 2011)

So I'm late to the party, but my favorite book is Captain Blood by Rafael Sebatini. It's got a witty hero, a love story, good action, an amazing plot, fantastic writing... It's really one of the best books of all time. I highly recommend it!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

So far so good with the audio book.  I started listening to it last night when I couldn't sleep, around 2 am.  Fell asleep somewhere after the second chapter and slept all the way through the 7th.  lol  The narrator's voice is so smooth and lovely.    starting back at chapter 3 now.  

I've never had so much trouble reading a book ever.  I find it quite funny, actually.


----------

